# Misteriosi azzeramenti

## IgaRyu

Vi è mai capitato che dopo un emerge rsync vi troviate con le passwd sputanate ? A me è giàla seconda volta e sta cosa me preoccupa !!!

----------

## Ginko

Non mi e' mai capitato e la cosa mi sembra a dir 

poco incredibile. Segnala il problema a 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 --Gianluca

----------

## IgaRyu

Fatto .. bug-ID 18680

----------

## cerri

A me sembra impossibile.

Controllerei con strace quand'e' che emerge va a scrivere su passwd / shadow.

----------

## IgaRyu

Visto che e appena successo ho potuto verificare che mi hazera in relta il dile /etc/shadow non /etc/passwd

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Visto che e appena successo ho potuto verificare che mi hazera in relta il dile /etc/shadow non /etc/passwd

 

Dato che è appena successo, dai un occhio a /var/log/emerge.log e cerca di identificare il pacchetto colpevole. Magari postane un bel pezzo di coda.

Sospetto che tu abbia sovrascritto il file quando hai fatto etc-update, cosa ne pensi?

cmq anche a me successe una cosa simile ma il file sovrascritto era quello dei gruppi, quindi riuscivo ad usare solo root.

----------

## blaze_

btw usa emerge sync, emerge rsync e' deprecato dagli sviluppatori stessi

perche' potrebbe significare emerge net-misc/rsync

----------

## bsolar

 *blaze_ wrote:*   

> btw usa emerge sync, emerge rsync e' deprecato dagli sviluppatori stessi
> 
> perche' potrebbe significare emerge net-misc/rsync

 

Deprecato ma non dovrebbe emergere net-misc/rsync (almeno non ancora). Per il momento sync e rsync fanno la stessa medesima cosa.

----------

## blaze_

si infatti pero' penso che sia solo una questione di sintassi visto che rsync esiste come ebuild mentre sync no :)

----------

## IgaRyu

allora ... non uso etc-update perche avevo settato la var CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

A detta dei debuggers di gentoo il problema era porprio li:

nella make.globals ls CONFIG_PROTECT punta tuta una seriie di dirs tra cui anche la /etc/

pare che sync (o rsync che sia) se non trova /etc puntata da quelal variabile tende a manipolare /etc come se fosse una installazione da zero.

Adesso ho risistemato la CONFIG_PROTECT, e vediamo se mi si ripresenta il probelma ai prossimi syncs

Bye e grazie a tutti comunque

Joe

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> allora ... non uso etc-update perche avevo settato la var CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Non ha più senso dato che etc-update ora permette di mergiare automaticamente tutto una volta fatti a mano i pochi files che effettivamente necessitano una modifica, e mergia da solo ciò che ritiene "triviale"... (a parte che il mio ex docente di fisica diceva che "triviale" è qualcosa talmente semplice che é troppo difficile da spiegare...)

----------

